# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  10 λόγοι για την (μη) αγορά ενός μεσαίου/μεγάλου παπαγάλου

## erithacus

Διάβαζα αυτο το ποστ παιδιά...αληθες, αστείο κ στενάχωρο μαζί το περιεχόμενο 

http://viemagazine.com/article/ten-r...-get-a-parrot/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πραγματικά ένα απόλυτα ειλικρινές άρθρο που νομίζω όλοι όσοι σκέφτονται να αγοράσουν παπαγάλο, πρέπει να διαβάσουν. Είναι πολύ εύκολο να πέσεις στη παγίδα των βίντεο που δείχνουν εντυπωσιακούς παπαγάλους στις καλύτερες στιγμές τους και να πεις ότι το θέλεις και εσύ. Το θέμα είναι τι γίνεται πίσω από το ένα αυτό βίντεο. 

Το δέσιμο με ένα παπαγάλο είναι όντως απίστευτο, εξίσου απίστευτη όμως είναι και η ευθύνη!

----------


## MacGyver

Πολύ ωραίο και ειλικρινής άρθρο. Θα το δώσω στη μεγάλη κόρη μα το διαβάσει για να μη μου ζητάει πλέον παπαγάλο. Πρεπει να βοηθάει με τις καρδερίνες. ..

----------


## Ariadni

ΠΌΣΟ ΑΛΉΘΕΙΑ! ΤΑΎΤΙΣΗ! Παρακαλώ τη διαχείριση να μην με τιμωρησει για τα κεφαλαία είναι η αγανάκτηση καταλαβαίνετε! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

Πάντως για να πούμε και την άλλη πλευρά αρκετά από αυτά βολευονται. Δηλαδή εμένα πχ η κοκο όταν με βλέπει να κοιμάμαι και μιλάω πχ για μεσημέρι δεν κάνει καθόλου φασαρία. Καταλαβαίνει ότι κοιμάμαι. Ή για την καθαριότητα παίρνω τα μέτρα μου και δεν λερωνει τίποτα που δεν πρέπει να λερωσει. Αντίστοιχα και με τις καταστροφές. Τώρα για το δαγκωμα ναι έχουμε φάει όλοι πολλές δαγκωματιες αλλά εγώ τώρα την ξέρω τόσο καλά που όταν τη βλέπω ότι την έχει πιάσει η τρέλα τη διωχνω πέρα πέρα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## erithacus

> Πάντως για να πούμε και την άλλη πλευρά αρκετά από αυτά βολευονται


Βολεύονται αρκετα από αυτά Αριάδνη, συμφωνώ  :Happy:  κάποιοι θέλουν και μπορούν και τα ξεπερνούν σχεδόν όλα.
Τι κάνουν ομως στη σεξουαλικη ωρίμανση; Όταν αυτο πυρώνει μπροστά τους, στον ωμο τους στα δάχτυλα τους πάνω; όταν αναμασά  κ ξερνάει την τροφή και τους την προσφέρει; Νοιωθουν εντονα την εμπιστοσύνη που έχουν κερδίσει, το δεσιμο π έχουν καλλιεργήσει αλλά ομως βλέπουν και την ανάγκη του ζωντανού τους σε κάθε περίοδο αναπαραγωγής και δε μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα και απλά το «προσπερνούν».   

Αυτό δεν μπορεις να το αποφυγεις ούτε εσυ μολονότι κανεις οτι καλύτερο για αυτήν. δυστυχως είναι κάτι που θα σε στενοχωρει  :sad: 
προσωπικά με τρελαίνει αυτο...νοιώθω «ακατάλληλος» και «λίγος» για το ζωντανό ακόμα κ τώρα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι αυτό είναι κάτι που περνάμε τώρα και προσπαθώ να το χειριστω όσο καλύτερα γίνεται αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα καταφέρω να το περάσουμε ανωδυνα. Μέχρι τώρα πάει καλά όποτε θα δείξει. 
Κάθε φορά που τη βγαζω έξω αρχίζει τα δικά της. Εγώ αλλάζω θέσεις στο χώρο για να την κάνω να πετάξει αλλιώς είναι ικανή να μείνει στον ώμο μου για πάντα. Επίσης της βάζω μουσική που της αρέσει και απορροφάται και χορεύει και μιλάει οπότε έτσι κάθεται και λίγο μόνη της αλλά εγώ και πάλι δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα άλλο γιατί μια κίνηση μου αρκεί για να έρθει αμέσως πάνω μου. Και τέλος το σωτήριο φαΐ! Τρελαίνεται να τρώει το έχεις δει κι εσύ πόσες ώρες μπορεί να τρώει. Με αναζηταει λίγο ενδιάμεσα αλλά επιστρέφει πάντα στο φαγητό . 
Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω να περάσει όλο αυτό όσο πιο ομαλά γίνεται.

----------


## erithacus

> Τώρα αν αυτό είναι αρκετό και τα καταφέρουμε να το περάσουμε ανωδυνα δεν ξέρω αλλά προσπαθώ


Είναι μικρή ακόμα Αριάδνη. Σε ποσο χρονο θα νοιώσει «έτοιμη» για αναπαραγωγή με το σύντροφο της, δε μπορείς να το προβλέψεις. 2 χρόνια ακόμα 3; Πέντε; Οταν ομως γίνει, δε θα μπορείς να την «ξεγελάσεις» πια. Θα είσαι αναγκαστικά παρατηρήτρια, απλά . Τα ένστικτα της θα ξυπνήσουν κάποια στιγμή κ θα είναι έντονο. Πειραματικά σε μικρη ηλικία θα προσπαθεί να σε ταΐσει σε κάποια φάση. Χωρις να τα καταφέρνει ουσιαστικά. Λίγα χρόνια μετά θα την βλέπεις να το κάνει πολύ γρήγορα πολύ εύκολα πολύ συνειδητά χωρις να προλαβαινεις να αντιδράσεις. 
Όπως κ ο χαρακτήρας της θα παρατηρείς με τα Χρόνια ότι «ωριμάζει» αναπτύσσεται κ αλλο η αντίληψη «γλυκαίνει» μπορεί κ συνυπάρχει με όλα τα μέλη, συνεννοείται κ συνεργάζεται άψογα. Τον ίδιο ρυθμό ανάπτυξης όμως κ καλλιέργειας θα παρατηρείς κ στο ερωτικο ενδιαφέρον . Θα γίνει πολύ συνειδητό πλέον θα τραβήξει γραμμή για ζευγαρωμα κ αναπαραγωγή. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

Γινόμαστε 2 σε λίγες μέρες! 
Να τη δω γλυκιά και τι στον κόσμο!  Για την ώρα παραμένει δαιμονας! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

